# Sleepio - Anyone tried it?



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

After watching "Trust Me I'm a Doctor" last night with its advice on foods that help boost melatonin and so help sleep I have been doing some more research.
I came across Sleepio http://www.boots.com/en/Sleepio/ and wondered if anyone had ever tried it.

I was perturbed to hear, on the programme, that tv is included in the "blue screen" ban in the evening. I knew that computers were bad for us but was unaware that tv was too  
Light in general is not good and, so I understand, the energy saving light bulbs are the worst  
After Mr P fell down the stairs in the middle of the night once, we keep a downstairs light on over night and this seeps into the bedroom.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Watching with interest...


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

Obviously not..


Seems quite a lot to waste if it is rubbish. I imagine most of the advice on it may be in public domain anyway.


I tried eating bananas and pineapple yesterday. They are supposed to boost your melatonin levels. Went off ok but then, historically, that has never been a problem. It is the waking at 4am that is my problem. I did go off, fairly easily, but awoke at 4am . Having had a bad night last night decided couldn't cope with another so got up and took some Nytol equivalents the doctor gave me. After reading for a while I went back to bed at 5am and went off, eventually, and slept until just before 7am.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

I have to say I find it quite distasteful that this Sleepio is yet another possible healthy and life saving remedy that we are expected to pay for despite perhaps that it may not work on some individuals, we seem to have quite a few poor sleepers on MHF, including myself, and I think something like this should be in the public domain from day one.

Just my opinion.


----------



## ChrisandJohn (Feb 3, 2008)

This reply is from 'John' who followed the Sleepio basic online plan for around four months about two years ago. I think it was £50. As with Kev_n_Liz I thought this should be public knowledge (it isn't, despite being a spin-off from academic work paid for by the Exchequer or research grants) and rather expensive for what one receives.
Anyhow, I thought my sleeping was abnormal and insufficient, so I signed-up for the Sleepio on-line. Basically one can think of the programme as in two parts: to describe and explain 'normal' and 'abnormal' sleep patterns; secondly to give one a regime to follow which ought to lead towards the sleep pattern that satisfies the user. The latter involves keeping a sleep diary from which one, eventually, knows how long one is sleeping for during each night. There is an on-line calculator that records the results. This part of the routine has to be ridgidly adhered to. Writing-up the sleep diary throughout the night was a real pain. However, eventually, I realised that I was having a reasonable amount of sleep, if in four distinct periods, and felt better about the whole business.
What remained difficult and a puzzle throughout the regime were some of its perimeters. First there is an assumption that only one human being is involved in sleeping in the bed (there is no reference to partners); next - no pets; nothing other than sleeping is allowed whilst in bed. The last rule is damn near ridiculous - meaning effectively that if one wants or needs to do something else (including read) one has to get up.
OK, did it work? Kind of, in the sense of realising that continuous deep sleep for eight hours is unnecessary (for me); I have and did have enough sleep. 
The 'on-line community' was of no interest to me, but then please note Chris does all the posting on motorhomefacts and reads me the interesting/amusing bits, often in bed.
Johnny


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

ChrisandJohn said:


> This reply is from 'John' who followed the Sleepio basic online plan for around four months about two years ago. I think it was £50. As with Kev_n_Liz I thought this should be public knowledge (it isn't, despite being a spin-off from academic work paid for by the Exchequer or research grants) and rather expensive for what one receives.
> Anyhow, I thought my sleeping was abnormal and insufficient, so I signed-up for the Sleepio on-line. Basically one can think of the programme as in two parts: to describe and explain 'normal' and 'abnormal' sleep patterns; secondly to give one a regime to follow which ought to lead towards the sleep pattern that satisfies the user. The latter involves keeping a sleep diary from which one, eventually, knows how long one is sleeping for during each night. There is an on-line calculator that records the results. This part of the routine has to be ridgidly adhered to. Writing-up the sleep diary throughout the night was a real pain. However, eventually, I realised that I was having a reasonable amount of sleep, if in four distinct periods, and felt better about the whole business.
> What remained difficult and a puzzle throughout the regime were some of its perimeters. First there is an assumption that only one human being is involved in sleeping in the bed (there is no reference to partners); next - no pets; nothing other than sleeping is allowed whilst in bed. The last rule is damn near ridiculous - meaning effectively that if one wants or needs to do something else (including read) one has to get up.
> OK, did it work? Kind of, in the sense of realising that continuous deep sleep for eight hours is unnecessary (for me); I have and did have enough sleep.
> ...


Thanks Johnny, most illuminating, you may have saved me at least, a few quid 

I go off very well usually, only stress making it more difficult, then I may get 2-3 hours later or less usually, then about every 2 hours, sometimes I fight to stay in bed, (that Liz is a bugger  ) others like today I just gave up at 4am and got up, right now I am extremely drowsy, I'd go back to bed, but I feel a bit guilty in doing that although some days I will, It makes no difference if I do or not to the following nights sleep.


----------



## StephandJohn (Sep 3, 2007)

Interesting as I am up at nearly 1.30 reading this having been trying to sleep since waking up at about 11.30. I did my usual of feeling really tired at about 10.30. Sleeping for an hour and then being wide awake so eventually getting up.
So annoying because I know now that I won't sleep properly for the rest of the night and will feel horrible all day tomorrow!


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

I managed a half decent night for a change.


----------



## listerdiesel (Aug 3, 2012)

What with the wind howling last night, one of our cats outside, crying to be let in, followed by it sitting, not on the bed but on our shoulders, it wasn't a terribly good night.

I find that computers are the most disruptive influence on my sleep, but then I've always been a very light sleeper anyway.

Peter


----------



## ChrisandJohn (Feb 3, 2008)

Kev_n_Liz said:


> Thanks Johnny, most illuminating, you may have saved me at least, a few quid
> 
> I go off very well usually, only stress making it more difficult, then I may get 2-3 hours later or less usually, then about every 2 hours, sometimes I fight to stay in bed, (that Liz is a bugger  ) others like today I just gave up at 4am and got up, right now I am extremely drowsy, I'd go back to bed, but I feel a bit guilty in doing that although some days I will, It makes no difference if I do or not to the following nights sleep.


What you describe is rather like I experienced too and according to Sleepio's research it is a very common pattern. What Sleepio tries to convince one is that all is OK; just accept it; don't feel guilty as one hasn't done anything wrong and it's normal for oneself. However you and I might think we would like this pattern to change! It seemed to me having gone through the rigours of Sleepio that acceptance led to some improvement.


----------



## ChrisandJohn (Feb 3, 2008)

StephandJohn said:


> Interesting as I am up at nearly 1.30 reading this having been trying to sleep since waking up at about 11.30. I did my usual of feeling really tired at about 10.30. Sleeping for an hour and then being wide awake so eventually getting up.
> So annoying because I know now that I won't sleep properly for the rest of the night and will feel horrible all day tomorrow!


Sleepio would be trying to convince you (somehow) not to _feel_ that you are not going to sleep because of that poor experience. It has advisory routines about going to a 'safe place' in your mind: full of good, restful memories. And also advises 'blocking' intrusive thoughts by repeating the word "the" - because it doesn't mean anything. However I found my mind was quite capable of over-laying "the" with meaningful intrusive music!


----------



## ChrisandJohn (Feb 3, 2008)

listerdiesel said:


> What with the wind howling last night, one of our cats outside, crying to be let in, followed by it sitting, not on the bed but on our shoulders, it wasn't a terribly good night.
> 
> I find that computers are the most disruptive influence on my sleep, but then I've always been a very light sleeper anyway.
> 
> Peter


I really empathise with this comment of yours Peter. 
Old Potzo the cat, who does not follow the Sleepio regime, wakes every three or four hours with a loud and continuous announcement about something or other. He will settle down on my chest for a while then slink off contented. I have to get back to sleep.
Sleepio recommends that with each wakening episode one goes through one's winding-down pre-bed routine - be that hot milky drink or reading something not likely to excite wakefulness. Any device with a screen is not recommended, except, presumably Kindle.
Johnny


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

ChrisandJohn said:


> What you describe is rather like I experienced too and according to Sleepio's research it is a very common pattern. What Sleepio tries to convince one is that all is OK; just accept it; don't feel guilty as one hasn't done anything wrong and it's normal for oneself. However you and I might think we would like this pattern to change! It seemed to me having gone through the rigours of Sleepio that acceptance led to some improvement.


I'm not yet convinced that I have a actual sleep problem yet, over above the need to pee, I've been down the medical route for it and it didn't help at all, but I only wake up to pee, not just randomly waking up.


----------



## suedew (May 10, 2005)

Have always had an unusual sleep pattern, working mostly nights for about 30 years didn't help. Often stay awake till 1 or 2 am, and sometimes am awake till 5 or all night. I try to only have a short nap on these days and try to go to bed at the same time each night, or should i say morning. Stayed at an hotel last night, was like trying to sleep on a brick, and i like quite a firm bed, so awake for a good part of the night. Went to bed for a couple ofhours when i got home and feel human again now.
Surprisingly, or perhaps not, I rarely have sleep problems in the van, even on the alcohol free nights ( ;-) ).
Do need black out blinds and a very dark room though.
Melatonin supplements have been used for sleep problems in children for many years. Usually in extreme circumstances though, not routinely.

Sue


----------



## HarleyDave (Jul 1, 2007)

I (fortunately) have no problem getting off to sleep (to be fair - usually assisted by beer/wine/whisky/all of the above) - perhaps I have a clear conscience...?

Depending on level of imbibement (is that at a worm) I may or may not snore like a train.(I am told) but no probs dropping off...

If I do suffer a "dry" night, a few pages of my (non-illuminated) Kindle soon has me off.

Most nights I am off to bed about 01:00 asleep by 01:15 and, because of the time difference..., :wink2: am up about 10:00.

I do usually wake for a pee about 03:00 (beer) or 07:00 (wine/Scotch) but get back no problem.

Mrs H-D, however, cannot normally stay awake beyond about 22:00 (dry or wet...) but annoyingly, is "up and attem" by 07:30 the next day.

I've tried to explain the error of her ways - to no avail.

Sigh!!

Cheers

Dave


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

I have tried the mantra/meditation type methods and I can do them but also worry about things at the same time so they do not work for me.


Last night I was awake at 4 am again. Took the doctor's version of Nytol, let the dog out, telling him not to make a habit of it, read for a bit and then went back to bed. Did, eventually drop off. 


I have never minded getting up early. Best part of the day to me. 4 am is just too early though  Even then I would not mind if I felt good for the rest of the day.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

I went back at 5:30, didn't get off for ages thinking about stuff :roll: eventually woke at 8:00 got up at 8:30.


----------

